# Systema blogs



## perten (May 20, 2011)

Just wanted to highlight a couple of good Systema blogs here in the UK

Steve Wildash - class-by-class work plus thoughts and ideas http://stevewildash.blogspot.com/

Rob Poyton - ideas on Systema training   http://robpoyton.blogspot.com/


----------



## Robert Gergi (May 20, 2011)

to add to that, there are also some good stories and training tips at

http://www.russianmartialart.com/main.php?page=articles&tPath=1


----------



## Paul Genge (Jun 29, 2012)

And don't forget our weekly blog articles and video clips http://combatlab.russianmartialart.org.uk/


----------



## Mark Jakabcsin (Jun 29, 2012)

Heck. let me self promote as well.  http://www.charlotte-systema.com/blog Enjoy.


----------



## nelson (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks for these!


----------



## Paul Genge (Jan 21, 2013)

I have just organised an index of our blog index broken down by topic.

http://combatlab.russianmartialart.org.uk/default.asp?id=23

Paul


----------

